

Ask HN: How to start a startup in field of energy conservation? - hotshot


======
twunde
As someone who currently works in energy here are some practical thoughts in
no particular order.

a) Try to partner with someone who has an energy background, or at least try
to find an advisor. It's a bit of an odd space

b) To be successful you're going to need to market the company as a way to
reduce your energy bill. Since just about everyone pays for energy, you know
have a huge potential market.

c) Figure out how long it will take for your solution to pay for itself. That
way buyers can view it as an investment

d) it will be faster to grow with a focus on residential, but the big money
and the bigger impact will be in commercial. When your energy bills are
$1000/mo instead of $50/month 5% savings makes a big difference

e) Consider looking for a partnership with an energy company or looking for
government (state, federal, county, city) subsidies. There should be programs
that promote energy efficiency/conservation especially if it's "green" energy
EDITED to make the post more readable

------
cjbenedikt
If you have a viable idea then there are lots of possibilities.
Incubators/Accelerators like the Unreasonable Institute in the sector are
plentiful - if that's what you're asking. Many Universities have incubator
programs as well should you still be a student. Or you can join an MBA program
in that space and take it from there.

